# Yves Rocher Youthful Glow foundation



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 28, 2014)

This is one layer of Youthful Glow Foundation in Beige 000 from Yves Rocher. It suits my NW10 (mature combination skin with roscacea) skin perfectly. the finish is satin with a matte glow, it can be compared to Chanels Perfection Lumiere Velvet, but it is not quite that matte. It gives full coverage with two layers. It is a wonderful foundation and affordable. I have the Beige Rose 00 as well and will post an image of a makeup with that one soon. 

  Swatches of Beige Rose 00 (left) and Beige 00, as you can see the Beige is just a tad more yellow than BR. 





  Without blitz.





  With blitz.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 29, 2014)

And here is BR (Beige Rose) 00 on skin. That one works too, though I prefer it a tiny more yellow because of the redness in my skin.


----------



## Pippilotta (Apr 29, 2014)

Sexy Sadie said:


> And here is BR (Beige Rose) 00 on skin. That one works too, though I prefer it a tiny more yellow because of the redness in my skin.


  Thank you for posting! I'll look out for these foundations!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 29, 2014)

Pippilotta said:


> Thank you for posting! I'll look out for these foundations!


  You are very welcome.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 7, 2014)

Sexy Sadie said:


> And here is BR (Beige Rose) 00 on skin. That one works too, though I prefer it a tiny more yellow because of the redness in my skin.


 Great match.  I love those glasses too!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 9, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> Great match. I love those glasses too!


  Thank you.


----------

